# Slight film on the roof of my mouth...



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Any thoughts? I have been smoking my Peterson P-Lip a little more often. I'm sure this is common.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yup, happens to me too. I think it's a ph imbalance thing but I have nothing to back that up other than a hunch.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I noticed some irregularity with my mouth when I started to smoke more often. I don't think it's anything more than that. 

Since you smoke a p lip the smoke enters your mouth at the roof which should be the reason for it's odd sensation. However you should become imuned to it at some point as long as you keep smoking with some regularity.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Lefty, is it really a film or is the hot smoke drying out the roof of your mouth and making it feel filmy? If the roof of your mouth is dry the filmy sensation ought to go away when you moisten it with your tongue.:tu


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

I get the same thing occasionally, especially heavily latika laden blends.. perfectly normal although it can leave a weird aftertaste. All I can figure is it's just the tiny particles that make up smoke sticking to your mouth with your saliva. P-lip or not it's nothing unusual and not a thing to be worried about.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe Candida yeast?


----------

